# HobbyTown USA Knoxville Now Hiring



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

R/C Car and Truck Specialist 

Must be available to work any shift, including weekends.

Must have outgoing personality.

Professional appearance.

Very Knowledgeable in R/C vehicles, Nitro and Electric.

Must be able to perform minor repairs.

If you feel you meet these initial qualifications please contact HobbyTown USA Knoxville 

HOBBYTOWN USA 
THE PROMENADE AT TURKEY CREEK 
11364 PARKSIDE DRIVE 
KNOXVILLE, TN 37934 
865-675-1975


----------



## bolognarc (Sep 20, 2004)

You Left Out
(1)know Everything Or Bs Your Way Thru It.
(2)tell Customers They Race Weekly At A Track They've Never Saw
(3) Always Sell Jato 3.3's To Beginners So You Can Sell Parts Daily








I Know These Stores Serve A Purpose But For What I Do Not Know!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am going to stand up for our local HT. The Trussville, Al store has a few really great guys in it.

They always order what I need as long as the dist. has it, I usually get it in about 3 days.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

my local one in newton nj, is horrible. i was looking at a greatplanes kit and the owner walked up to me and said "you cant build that" without even talking to me, so im never going to one again


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

I was in there one day and heard a phone conversation and the store employee asks the other employee "hey what's a pan car?" lol


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

JSJ Racing said:


> I was in there one day and heard a phone conversation and the store employee asks the other employee "hey what's a pan car?" lol



Well what's the answer??? What is a pancar...lmao

working weekends sure makes racing easy!!!


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

brian0525 said:


> Well what's the answer??? What is a pancar...lmao
> 
> working weekends sure makes racing easy!!!


I don't know...the same answer as the other employee gave... :hat:


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Wonder whats the pay ???


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

brian0525 said:


> Well what's the answer??? What is a pancar...lmao
> 
> working weekends sure makes racing easy!!!


LOL thats pretty funny


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

would i get a 5 finger discount?


----------



## hobby_chick (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Genius, I'm the owner of the HOBBYTOWN your spreading lies about. There is no way I did what you said in your post.
I would love to here what you think actually happened the day you came in to my TERRIBLE store


----------



## RunninFree (Oct 7, 2001)

I thought a guy by the name of Gary owned it? Did you have a sex change recently?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Your lookin the wrong place for a min. wage employee to begin with. racers like to race on the weekends not spend their whole day at a hobby shop baby sitting a bunch of stuff they cant afford because there makin 7.00 an hour.I love people who make $$ off someone elses knowlege!! I been doing this for over 20 yrs and my knowledge would cost you about 50 thousand a year because thats what I made on e-bay last year with my knowlege thats worth 7.00 an hour to you!!! get lost and go find some high school kid that thinks 7.00 an hour is worth wasting their weekends!PS if you feel you have the wallet to pay for the Knowlege it's taken me 20 years to aquire you can contact ME And I will get back to you if I feel you deserve anything other than the finger!!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Your lookin the wrong place for a min. wage employee to begin with. racers like to race on the weekends not spend their whole day at a hobby shop baby sitting a bunch of stuff they cant afford because there makin 7.00 an hour.I love people who make $$ off someone elses knowlege!! I been doing this for over 20 yrs and my knowledge would cost you about 50 thousand a year because thats what I made on e-bay last year with my knowlege thats worth 7.00 an hour to you!!! get lost and go find some high school kid that thinks 7.00 an hour is worth wasting their weekends!PS if you feel you have the wallet to pay for the Knowlege it's taken me 20 years to aquire you can contact ME And I will get back to you if I feel you deserve anything other than the finger!!


lmao!


----------



## Mullins21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Traxxas, Traxxas, Traxxas. Is There Anything Else?


----------

